# Giúp da trở nên căng bóng, đàn hồi nhờ các hỗn hợp mặt nạ dành cho da khô



## vietmom (27/4/18)

*Nếu không may sở hữu phải làn da khô khan, thiếu sức sống thì các nàng hãy mau mau học tập ngay những công thức sau để làm đẹp ngay cho da mặt mình nhé!*

Với một số chị em thì có thể làn da tương đối ổn định, không có mụn, cũng không những vết thâm xấu xí,... Nhưng chỉ dừng lại ở đó, làn da xinh đẹp ấy trở nên thiếu sức sống, khô khốc, nhợt nhạt.

Thế nên, ngay khi mùa hè vừa mới bắt đầu, các nàng hãy nhanh chóng tranh thủ cung cấp dưỡng ẩm thật tốt cho da, để da căng mọng, khoẻ mạnh đương đầu với cái oi nóng của mùa hè nhé!

_

_
_Hãy cùng chuyên mục làm đẹp khám phá những công thức mặt nạ tốt cho khô này nào._​
*Cấp ẩm từ lòng đỏ trứng gà*
Các chị em thường nghe về nhiều cách làm đẹp với lòng trắng trứng gà nhưng cụm từ "làm đẹp bằng lòng đỏ trứng" chắc còn khá xa lạ với mọi người. Thực chất trong lòng đỏ trứung gà chứa không ít thành phần dưỡng chất như: Protein, chất kẽm,...

_

_
_Mặt nạ lòng đỏ trứng gà có tác dụng làm trắng da, chống lão hóa, tăng độ đàn hồi và nhiều lợi ích khác cho sức khỏe da mặt của bạn._​
Hàm lượng chất kẽm dồi dào có trong lòng đỏ trứng chính là nguyên liệu quý giá giúp cung cấp lượng lớn Collagen cho da, hỗ trợ độ đàn hồi, cung cấp nước cho da luôn căng mịn và bóng khoẻ. 

_

_
_Lòng đỏ trứng gà là phần có chứa rất nhiều chất dinh dưỡng không chỉ có lợi cho sức khỏe mà còn có tác dụng làm đẹp vô cùng hữu hiệu._​
Cách thực hiện:
- Trộn 1 lòng đỏ trứng gà cùng 2 thìa mật ong và 1 thìa cà phê dầu hạnh nhân.
- Dùng tay thoa đều lên da và massage theo chiều kim đồng hồ.
- Để hỗn hợp nghỉ trên da tầm 15 phút.
- Sau đó rửa sạch bằng nước ấm.

_

_
_Nhớ chọn trứng gà ta để đảm bảo an toàn, đầy đủ dưỡng chất cho làn da yêu quí của mình nhé!_​*Da hết khô nhờ...chuối*
Chất dinh dưỡng không chuối thì chắc không cần nhắc nhiều với mọi người rồi. Trong chuối chứa khá nhiều Vitamin và khoáng chất rất cần thiết cho da: Kali, Lectin, Vitamin A, C, B,... với những dưỡng chất vậy đã khiến da của bạn trở nên săn chắc hơn, căng mọng, khoẻ mạnh hơn. 

_

_
_Kali có tác dụng rất lớn trong việc dưỡng ẩm và mang lại vẻ mềm mịn cho làn da._​
Cách thực hiện:
- Dùng 1/2 quả chuối chín tươi, nghiền nát.
- Sau đó trộn đều với 2 thìa cà phê mật ong, 2 muỗng sữa chua không đường.
- Thoa đều lên da và massage theo chiều kim đồng hồ.
- Rửa sạch lại bằng nước ấm sau 15 phút.

_

_
_Mặt nạ chuối, mật ong sẽ giúp bạn giữ gìn vẻ rạng rỡ và mềm mịn da, giúp da hấp thụ đủ dưỡng chất cần thiết._​
*Căng mịn, bóng khoẻ bằng quả bơ*
Mặt nạ bơ là phương pháp làm đẹp khá phổ biến không chỉ được lòng các cô nàng Châu Á mà còn được ưa chuộng bởi các chị em ở Châu Âu. Vốn dĩ nó được yêu thích như vậy là nhờ hàm lượng dinh dưỡng đầy đủ từ Axit Amin, Vitamin (A,C, E,B,K,..)

_

_
_Với các dưỡng chất đắt giá mà trái bơ mang lại đôi khi còn "ăn đứt" công dụng của các mỹ phẩm cấp ẩm đắt tiền khác._​
Cách thực hiện:
- Nghiền nát 1/2 quả bơ chín.
- Trộn đều với 2 thìa mật ong, 2 muỗn sữa tươi.
- Sau đó bạn có thể để lạnh và thoa đều lên da, massage theo chiều kim đồng hồ.
- Và rửa sạch bằng nước ấm sau 15 phút.

_

_
_Để tăng độ hiệu quả, bạn nhớ nên làm sạch thông thoáng cho da trước nhé!_​
_Nguồn: Khám phá_​


----------

